# Scratch Repair



## Ralph D (Feb 13, 2020)

I have a 1970 Pontiac LeMans convertible. I accidently shut the garage door on the very back of the truck. It didn't dent the car but it got a pretty good scrape. I just had the car re-wired so no extra funds for a new paint job until next year. Do you have any suggestions on a quick fix that I can do myself? It is black car with no metal flake.

Any Suggestions

Ralph from Missouri


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Got any pictures?


----------



## Ralph D (Feb 13, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> Got any pictures?


Not now, it is in the shop. hopefully I will get it back next weekend. I will post then


----------



## Ralph D (Feb 13, 2020)

Ralph D said:


> Not now, it is in the shop. hopefully I will get it back next weekend. I will post then


































Ralph D said:


> Not now, it is in the shop. hopefully I will get it back next weekend. I will post then


Well it is back from the shop with new wiring, AC System, and other minor repairs. Now how can I make this look better while waiting to get it repainted when the budget allows.
Any Suggestions.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

OUCH!!! If it was my car - I'd take the deck lid off and prep the surface and take it to "my guy" for a quick fix until the repaint. If he wanted more $$ than it would take to buy the needed equipment at Harbor Freight / Summit racing and see what I (and YouTube and internet research ) could do. I have read many times that newbies can get good results. 

I had a couple of stone chips and bought a small brush bottle from www.automotivetouchup.com
for my Solar Red and it was spot on. 

They sell rattle cans and cans for HVLP spray guns too and have pages of directions for prepping.

Glad I don't have to decide. 
All the best.-


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Was your car originally black? you can get your paint code and clear put in rattle cans. if the large scratch is not dented you may be able to use spot putty and maybe 400 or 800 sandpaper sand it with a sanding block...primer, sand with 800 then add paint and clear. The small scratches maybe add a few coats of black to fill in the scratches then block sand with 800 till smooth then clear. if it looks to spotted but the work you did looks good.. you may have to find sand it all and buff it. it's not too hard. I had emblem holes in my header panel on my camaro and paid $200 to one guy to fix them and repaint it and came out to red. Paid another guy $100 to repaint and it came out to orange. so I decided to mix the two left over colors until I got the right match and paint it myself. Got some pointers from my son who lives in arizona,bought a harbor freight paint gun and three tries later... wala a match.


----------



## Ralph D (Feb 13, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> Was your car originally black? you can get your paint code and clear put in rattle cans. if the large scratch is not dented you may be able to use spot putty and maybe 400 or 800 sandpaper sand it with a sanding block...primer, sand with 800 then add paint and clear. The small scratches maybe add a few coats of black to fill in the scratches then block sand with 800 till smooth then clear. if it looks to spotted but the work you did looks good.. you may have to find sand it all and buff it. it's not too hard. I had emblem holes in my header panel on my camaro and paid $200 to one guy to fix them and repaint it and came out to red. Paid another guy $100 to repaint and it came out to orange. so I decided to mix the two left over colors until I got the right match and paint it myself. Got some pointers from my son who lives in arizona,bought a harbor freight paint gun and three tries later... wala a match.
> View attachment 134185
> View attachment 134186


----------



## Ralph D (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks, No black wasn't the original color. Thanks for the ideas. You did a good job in getting the color match. I don't think that mine should be that hard.


----------



## Ralph D (Feb 13, 2020)

integrity6987 said:


> OUCH!!! If it was my car - I'd take the deck lid off and prep the surface and take it to "my guy" for a quick fix until the repaint. If he wanted more $$ than it would take to buy the needed equipment at Harbor Freight / Summit racing and see what I (and YouTube and internet research ) could do. I have read many times that newbies can get good results.
> 
> I had a couple of stone chips and bought a small brush bottle from www.automotivetouchup.com
> for my Solar Red and it was spot on.
> ...


----------



## Ralph D (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks for the help. I'm thinking for the large scrape that I then either use a filler for the or thin layers of paint to build it up. Then sand and buff it out. If that doesn't work take the trunk off and have a shop paint it.


----------



## Ralph D (Feb 13, 2020)

Well, I'm biting the bullet, and with President Trump's help, I'm going to have the scratches repaired as well as some small rust bubbles and the whole car repainted. 
With that in mind, I would like to get either a new mirror and the chrome bars on the side either replaced or re-chromed? I'm in the St. Charles, Mo. area. Does anyone have any ideas on replacement or re-chroming places?

The driver side mirror is adjustable from the inside and I don't have a rider side mirror. I would like to get a set to match. Does anyone have any suggestions for that as well.

Ralph


----------



## gaiki0903 (Sep 8, 2020)

Were you able to get it fixed?


----------



## PontiAC27 (Dec 21, 2020)

You can polish the light scratches and just do a touch up on the other one. It will only camouflage the paint so it will not be noticeable from bout 2 feet away.


----------

